# Books to help partner re:DV/SA in past relationships



## mtn.lioness (Oct 29, 2013)

The title says it all.

My SO is interested in finding resources or books that can help him understand what it is like being in a relationship with someone who has experienced domestic violence in the past; as well as sexual assault in the past.

Blogs will help, too! We've done some google searches, he's ordered 1 book so far. I think he's hoping to find more info and perhaps someone on this site will have some good suggestions.

Thanks!


----------

